# is there a site that calculates weight



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

hi,

would there be a site where you can just type in/ log all your components, parts, frames, etc and it can compute the weight of your bike?

e


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Not exactly.*



ericimper said:


> hi,
> 
> would there be a site where you can just type in/ log all your components, parts, frames, etc and it can compute the weight of your bike?
> 
> e


You can get many of your component weights from the link below:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Then just build yourself a spreadsheet in Excel.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Voila, the WeightWeenies Paper Build Configurator.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/pbconfig.php


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*You can add your part parts and weights....*

when you build up your bike on my site www.light-bikes.com
Just do not post the bike until you are ready to display it and send us a picture.

There is even a search to find weights of parts!

There is also an Excel Spreadsheet that you can use:
http://light-bikes.com/members/downloads.asp

You must be a member though.


----------



## Can O. Whoopass (Mar 6, 2005)

Wrenchscience

Competitive Cyclist

Select a frame and gruppo and then configure the rest. Weight and cost will be shown as you build your bike up. I would compare the build weight at Weight Weenies for a more accurate weight.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

*thanks!*

thanks guys:

Im trying out all your suggestions and try to see if I can do justice to this forum when Im finished with my Scott CR1 project.

e


----------

